# Middle name - Angel?



## stacie-leigh

Hi there 

So our second baby girls first name has always been Evelyn and remains to be her name, but we are really struggling for TWO middle names (our first daughter has two so we want to keep that going). Keira (our daughter) is nicknamed 'Angel' by my husband and I've decided I really like Angel as a middle name 

Evelyn Angel May?
Evelyn Angel Faith?
Evelyn Angel Rose?
Evelyn Angel *add a different name here*

Evelyn pronounced 'ev-uh-lin' 

Any opinions/suggestions? x


----------



## Sunshine12

Grace?

Ill be honest and dont think that angel after the first name sounds right. x


----------



## LunaRose

I don't think Angel goes with Evelyn either. I think you have to be careful with names like 'Angel' because they can easily sound tacky. From your list I'd go with Evelyn Angel Rose.

xx


----------



## B l i n k

Ahhh I love that name Evelyn!
But partner likes Evie to much. 

Anywayy .. I don't think Angel as a middle name sounds right either. 
Evelyn May or Evelyn Rose are nice though. 
:)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sounds like a stripper ....... Angel i mean. 

should add, its okay as a nickname, but i dno, saying that tho if you like it, its not as tho its terribly important if ova people do or not because its a middle name, and people rarely ask, and as an adult yoiu just drop it :) i never use mine for example x


----------



## ickle pand

I don't think Evelyn Angel runs off the tongue very easily either. Plus it's your DH's special name for your DD, it'd be like you're taking it away from her and sharing it with her sister.


----------



## JellyBeann

We are thinking of using Angelo for a boy, why not use something similar for a girl? I don't think Angel sounds right as a middle name either sorry, Evelyn is lovely though!


----------



## StarShine_

I agree that it doesn't sound right with Evelyn. Evelyn is beautiful and Angel just doesn't compliment it very well.

I think u also need to be careful of possible sibling rivalry somewhere in the future. If your Partner calls your child Angel she may see that as her special name with her daddy and calling your 2nd child the same name wouldnt make it so special. Iykwim. That may sound over complicated but that's how children's minds work sometimes!!


----------



## Andrieflower

Angel is a hard name to work with...what about Angelica? Evelyn Angelica?

With that being said, I'd suggest...
Evelyn Angelica Marie (or different choice of second name...Rose and Faith I think would sound nice, or maybe Grace..)
Evelyn Rebecca Angel
Evelyn Angel Sophia
Evelyn Angel Alvena
Evelyn Angel Katrina
(any other names like Sophia, Alvena and Katrina would probably sound good too...I think ones that sound like that seem to have the best flow so far).


----------

